# Mini-Lathe; T-slotted cross-slide...?



## gondolier88 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone on here modded their mini-lathe to have a T-slotted cross-slide? Strikes me it would be a pretty simple mod for anyone with a gib cutter, T-slot cutter and a milling machine.

It would masssively add to the capabilities of the lathe; boring between centres being the main advantage, as well as others.

Greg


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

This guy has done some nice mods to his 7 x 10 mini lathe and his models are awesome pic of table http://www.jrbentley.com/milltable.JPG

Check out the rest of his site you will not be disappointed. His name is John Bently.
Hope this helps.http://www.modelengines.info/


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are some other good sites for mini lathes.
http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/index.html
http://www.mini-lathe.com/
http://tool20895.homestead.com/jose7x10taig.html


----------



## gondolier88 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, I hadn't noticed JB had modified his cross slide.

Great info and a big help.

Greg


----------



## Dunc (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave Fenner wrote a series of articles for Model Engineers' Workshop (www.model-engineer.co.uk) about the mini-lathe. Part 12, in #144, November 2008, was a construction article for a long cross slide. While it did not include T-slots per se, the author noted that the increased thickness of his slide would permit their addition.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 6, 2012)

I have thought of modding the existing cross slide on my lathe but I'm concerned it's not deep enough without compromising the strength. Making a deeper one is quite a lot of work and will reduce the swing so I've dropped that idea. Another option some others have used is to drill a limited matrix of tapped holes to hold stuff. I may try this myself at some point.


----------



## gondolier88 (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree Omnimill, there's no way you could T-slot the existing one.

One option is to utilise one of these; www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370475183041?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Not a bad price- even if I find I can't use it, at this price I'm sure it'll come in handy elsewhere!

Greg


----------



## minerva (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys
Ive just noticed your recent post and feel you might like to have a look at my effort at a "mezzanine" fitted to my Real Bull 7x10, it works a treat for parting off,and mounting DTI's etc.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/new-addition-w-s-8432/
Regards
Terry T


----------



## crab (Feb 10, 2012)

For my 6" atlas 618 I bought one of these from LMS...
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1664&category=1963256902
and a used cross slide off ebay. I milled the knob off for the compound and bolted the table to it.I am going to do do the same thing for my 9" south bend.It works very well.Bill


----------



## bronson (Feb 12, 2012)

I just came across this it might be help full.
http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/tee-slot-cross-slide.html


----------



## gondolier88 (Feb 12, 2012)

What a star, that is exactly what I wanted to see- and a neat way of getting round a couple of seemingly insurmountable problems too!

Thanks everyone.

Greg


----------



## Bob_La_Londe (Dec 10, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but thanks for posting that link.  Mike has some great mini lathe mods on his site.


----------

